# 2011 union asadachi



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nobody??????


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Post a pic of the board and the bindings so people can see what it looks like. You expect people to go search and see what it all looks like?


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Post a pic of the board and the bindings so people can see what it looks like. You expect people to go search and see what it all looks like?


I am not asking what the hell it looks like on the board slick READ IT!! Info on the bindings...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It just says what do we think..... you didnt specify what information you wanted.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

snowvols said:


> It just says what do we think..... you didnt specify what information you wanted.


These.. Sorry about the mistake.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I will be putting them on this 2009 wasteland...


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I also so can get these at the same price as the unions.:dunno:


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

snowboardr77 said:


> These.. Sorry about the mistake.


here is the spec from Union

YouTube - Sixty4Fifty7's Channel


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry for ressurecting a month old thread, but I just came across these bindings for the first time. Oh my god they are gorgeous. I sooooo don't want to spend the money on these but a) I already had the itch to convert to Union bindings, and b) I'm in love with that wood finish....


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I ended up getting them and the feel and look of these things are awesome. I will see how they hold up soon I love my forces so I think I should be good. I really like the inside of the new toe cap strap.(grippy)


----------

